# Urbanizaciones de Nuevo Chimbote



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bueno en vista que fui prácticamente "desalojado" del tema anterior en esta oportunidad mejor creo el mío, lo mantendré actualizado mientras esté por estos lugares
Son mis fotos y mi ciudad natal así que "denle duro" con las críticas :lol:  ....... tal vez junte sus reclamos y se los haga llegar al alcalde aunque dudo que me haga caso :lol:

P.D. No soy buen fotógrafo

Me autoquoteo



xever_7 said:


> Una breve reseña
> 
> Nuevo Chimbote es una ciudad relativamente nueva y como tal tiene muchos problemas principalmente en que presenta zonas que lucen como una ciudad "sin terminar", pues hay terrenos dentro de la misma que aún no terminan de ser urbanizados, muchos lugares no poseen veredas adecuadas o carecen de estas caso parecido con las pistas (este último al que más atención se le está dando). Otro problema que requiere una drástica solución es el sistema de transporte en el cual predominan las "moto-taxi" y no necesito decir el mal que estas ocasionan.
> La ciudad se divide en urbanizaciones, aquí las calles no poseen nombre, tan solo las avenidas.
> ...


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

No pude resistirme a poner estas fotos de flickr 
























































Ahora volviendo a la realidad xD hoy partí del mismo lugar con destino a la urbanización los Cipreses.



















Los Cipreses

Empiezo con este "paseo de la Justicia"



















Aquí con la catedral de fondo











Av. Argentina




























"Internándome" por otros lugares


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, Xever, a ver si nos traes mas despues.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Bonitas fotos. Tengo entendido que la plaza de armas de Nuevo Chimbote es la más grande del Perú. 

Una amigo fue a Nuevo Chimbote y me dijo que se encontraba en mejores condiciones que Ica. Veo que en parte tiene razón.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Nuevas urbanizaciones con los viejos vicios de siempre. Hay unas casas preciosas, pero siguen abundando los costados sin acabar; los tanques de agua a la vista en los techos y la escasez de áreas verdes.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve tranquilo Nuevo chimbote y esa alameda está bonita, la iglesia ni que decir....


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Se ve muy bien Nvo. Chimbote, bastante ordenado ... pero siempre mostrando la típica y enladrillada imagen de las ciudades peruanas :nuts:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

La verdad no me gusta la plaza... la iglesia +o- la urb si me parece tranquila y con casas bonitas. Faltan mas áreas verdes y todo sería mas bonito


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Esta bien nuevo Chimbote... no pense que era asi.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiger_Army said:


> Nuevas urbanizaciones con los viejos vicios de siempre. Hay unas casas preciosas, pero siguen abundando los costados sin acabar; los tanques de agua a la vista en los techos y la escasez de áreas verdes.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Eso ya es algo generalizado en todo el Perú. Habría que agregar los techos de las casas. Son aspectos que se deben mejorar.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve muy bien esta muy interesante una ciudad con mucho potencial...


----------



## POZU (Aug 7, 2008)

Chévere las fotos, buena iniciativa Xever, espero que muestres la mayoría de urbanizaciones de mi querido Nuevo Chimbote.
Cuando estés por la urbanización Casuarinas tal vez te puedes animar a tomar fotos del polideportivo que está construyendo la municipalidad en ese lugar, dicen que será una "joyita" junto con el que están construyendo en Bruces...!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Luce muy bien, pero tengo una sugerencia: escondan esos tanquecitos negros (además, no sé cómo funcionan)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por las fotos! 










Un consejo: Este paseo luciria mucho mejor si no hubiesen puesto tantas bancas, si el piso debajo de las bancas no fuera mayolica de patio o lavanderia (no apta para espacios publicos), si hubieran plantado arboles en vez de palmeras y si no hubieran colocado tantos faroles (los faroles pegados a la pista debieron estar a los lados de la avenida y debieron ser otros). 

Creo que debieron adoquinar las veredas a los lados de la pista y hacer veredas donde no actualmente no existen y colocar jardineras con arboles en las veredas.

Solo un consejo.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sí, ese paseo luce sobrecargado con todos esos faroles y al parecer al alcalde le sobraron "palmeras" de la Plaza Mayor porque las ha sembrado en varios lugares. :nuts: y el piso también está feo como de baño y ni siquiera de uno decente.



Limeñito said:


> Luce muy bien, pero tengo una sugerencia: escondan esos tanquecitos negros (además, no sé cómo funcionan)


Pues supongoOO que sirven para almacenar agua :nuts: y pues sí lucen 
feos.



Wild_Swan said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Eso ya es algo generalizado en todo el Perú. Habría que agregar los techos de las casas. Son aspectos que se deben mejorar.


Sí, que lo es. El cableado que es detestable no hay lugar donde estén presentes de manera subterránea (siempre tan visibles y peligrosos también)y no creo que cambie eso. Lo de la falta de áreas verdes también es cierto hay zonas bastante amplias con potencial para convertirse en parques, pero una vez más son terrenos vacíos dentro de la ciudad. El tema de los muros sin tarrajear creo que en ciertos lados la gente se está volviendo conciente de ese problema, pero aún son muy pocos.



*ClauDia* said:


> La verdad no me gusta la plaza... la iglesia +o- la urb si me parece tranquila y con casas bonitas. Faltan mas áreas verdes y todo sería mas bonito


Tampoco me gusta la plaza el arco ese está como para colocarle una bomba y el piso no me gusta tampoco,; a la catedral tan solo le cambiaría el color, para el tamaño de la ciudad yo creo que está bien.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Que bella la iglesia de nuevo chimbote y la urbanizacion Buenos Aires un BOON que buenas casas construyeron sorprende nuevo chimbote


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

xever_7 said:


> No pude resistirme a poner estas fotos de flickr


Solo una pregunta alguien me podria explicar que es esto no comprendo que es??
¿Qué representa? Con todo respeto pero esto si no me parece muy estetico quiza si alguien explica su significado...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ahorita no recuerdo cuál es la foto... pero me parece q el señor q esta acargo de la alcadia de chimbote whatever... ha querido hacer una copia de un malecon en Guayaquil por algunos detalles q veo... MALA COPIA por donde se le mire.

No me gustan esas plazas sobrecargadas como había dicho antes... menos es mas .


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^ah si? no lo sabía, y eso que el Malecón 2000 fue diseñado por un peruano.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

No es el 2000... es otro y hay detalles que me hacen acordar a ese malecon con los elementos que usan en esta plaza tan sobrecargada.


----------

